# Bill McGaugh's Method



## Richard (May 15, 2006)

Ok, i've been trying to use this method. I've already found a stumbling block though...When orienting the corners he gives this algorithm....Out= L? D R D? L D R? D? (turn cube 90 degrees clockwise) R D? L? D R? D? L D (turn 90 CCW)

I've tried using this but it doesn't work...when it says "(turn cube 90 degrees clockwise)" is it talking about a Y move or a Z move? I've tried both and neither have worked for me...little help please...

He also give this algorithm which orients the corner when they're oriented differently In= L U' F2 U F2 U L U' L2 D F2 D' F2 , this works for me in the given situation, but i have to use it twice for some casees when the corners are oriented different, when i'm supposed to use the "Out" algorithm, but that one doesn't work...lol


----------



## Bill (May 15, 2006)

Richard,

You are right, of course...the algorithm given doesn't work for "out"...
I fixed it (I hope!). It's weird that no one pointed this out before.
Thanks!

It should be:

L D R' D' L' D R D'
Z
R' D' L D R D' L' D
Z'


Bill


----------



## Dennis (May 15, 2006)

Where can I find this method, it's not listed in the pinned "read this first"


----------



## Bill (May 15, 2006)

It is at:

http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/


----------



## Richard (May 16, 2006)

Alright, i can orient both the corners and edges easily now. However, i get kind of lost when it comes to the permutation. I follow your example solve, and understand and can do everything up to

Put Corner 5 into UBR.

(it is in position 2 when the cycle ended)

T permutation.

Put Corner 2 into UBR, while Corner 5 goes into position.

Setup move: F2

T Permutation.

Undo setup: F2

Put Corner 2 into position.

T Permutation.

Sorry Bill, but if you have the time could you give me the exact setup move to place corner 5 in UBR. I tried UFR but that failed miserably...lol. I'm just not sure how these last few moves work. Thanks


----------



## Bill (May 16, 2006)

Hmmm...those instructions are confusing!

Let me see if I can make things clearer:

You are at the point where you have placed the 1 corner into position.
Remember that the corner perm that we memorized is 86 12 52. You have done 8 and 6 and 1.
You must now do 2 (which means move the cubie in 2 into UBR).

There is no need for a setup moveup move for 2.The next move to make is just a T perm.
As a result of that T perm, the corner that belongs in 5 (ultimately), is
swapped into position 3 from position 2. 

Then we do the setup move for position 5 (bringing whatever is in position 5 to position 2(URF)).
That setup move is F2. Then do a T perm (shoots the ultimate 5 cubie into
position 3) and reset (moving position 3 back to 5) by doing F2.

The final corner perm move is another T perm. That swaps position 2 and 3, 
which results in corners 2 and 3 being in the correct positions.

In summary, from the moment when you placed 1:
do a T perm (puts ultimate 5 into position 3)
F2 (brings the 5 position to position 2)
do a T perm (puts ultimate 5 into position 2)
F2 (brings ultimate 5 to position 5)
do a T perm (swaps position 2 and 3, putting them into their final positions)

If none of this is understandable, please tell me...I will keep working 
on it.

Bill


----------



## Richard (May 17, 2006)

Haha, got it now...thanks! It wasn't hard at all...just some of your wording got me confused...but everythings good now. Thanks!


----------

